# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Bác nào biết site nào học trực tuyến chất lượng không ạ?

## dung@123

Đứa em mình đang xin bố mẹ cho nó học trực tuyến, mình cũng chưa biết nên học ở site nào, các bạn cho mình ý kiến với:botay:

----------


## admin

học trực tuyến, nhưng là học môn gì?
và em bạn bao nhiêu tuổi chứ.
Nói chung chung thế thì làm sao biết là nên học ở đâu được

----------


## thanhlong24

> học trực tuyến, nhưng là học môn gì?
> và em bạn bao nhiêu tuổi chứ.
> Nói chung chung thế thì làm sao biết là nên học ở đâu được


 Em mình đang học lớp 11, học khối A, nó muốn ôn thi Đại học trực tuyến ấy. Bạn có biết site nào không?

----------


## valazivn

> Em mình đang học lớp 11, học khối A, nó muốn ôn thi Đại học trực tuyến ấy. Bạn có biết site nào không?


 Bây giờ mình thấy nhiều người học ở Hoc360.vn, Moon.vn đấy. Bạn tham khảo đi. Chúc em bạn thi tốt nhé!

----------


## seoben

Mình đã học qua rất nhiều trang nên muốn chia sẻ cho bạn một số trang sau:
http://**********
http://truongtructuyen.vn
http://moon.vn

----------


## sudo

> Mình đã học qua rất nhiều trang nên muốn chia sẻ cho bạn một số trang sau:
> http://**********
> http://truongtructuyen.vn
> http://moon.vn


 Mấy trang này bây giờ không tốt như trước đây nữa đâu bạn ạ, giờ có bài giảng down giá xuống còn 1k vì không có ai mua. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

*xp6wcz*




> Em mình đang học lớp 11, học khối A, nó muốn ôn thi Đại học trực tuyến ấy. Bạn có biết site nào không?


 Em tớ cũng đang học ở Hoc360: http://luyenthi.hoc360.vn/ đấy. Mình cũng học cùng nó, sợ nó lại mất tập trung mà. Mình thấy bài giảng ở đây hay phết, có các đề thi thử miễn phí nữa.

----------


## haudinhads

Tớ cũng băn khoăn là chọn Hoc360 hay hocmai. Mọi người thấy giá cả mí lại bài giảng thế nào?

----------


## quynhvunb

> Tớ cũng băn khoăn là chọn Hoc360 hay hocmai. Mọi người thấy giá cả mí lại bài giảng thế nào?


 Bài giảng ở đây thì bạn miễn phải lăn tăn nhé, rất ổn. Giá cả thì có đắt hơn truongtructuyen chút . Đang có khóa học hè được giảm giá 25 % đấy. :shifty:

----------


## huyenbeo

Ngày xưa hocmai rất hot, nhưng bây giờ thì đó không phải là sự lựa chọn hay nữa, bạn tham khảo hoc360 xem, mình thấy nó có tiếng vang lớn, mới ra đời có mấy tháng mà đã mấy chục nghìn người tham gia rồi.

----------


## quynhvunb

Chuẩn đới, có ai học hè trên Hoc360.vn hem? Chơi dài rồi, học thôi.:whistling: Khóa học này cũng được phết!

----------


## khaseven

*học trực tuyến*

mình thấy học ở ********** cũng được đấy
ở đó có nhiều khóa học hay , giáo viên nổi tiếng , mình đã từng học rồi . Toán có thầy Phan Huy Khải , Vật Lý có thầy Đặng Việt Hùng , Hóa có thầy Phạm Ngọc Sơn nói chung là các thầy dậy hay
ngoài ra có thể làm bài luyện tập ở trang moon.vn , lượng bài tập nhiều có nhiều dạng hay nữa

----------


## nongdanseo

Hai trang nài same same nhau nhỉ, thầy cô cũng trùng nhau, chả bít chọn trang nào. hix

----------

